# Anyone heard of this Glitz it Up Rhinestone Vaccum Applicator?



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I am interested in a higher quality tool to apply rhinestones to items that I can't put in a heat press and/or are awkward shapes, i.e. backpacks, sandals, & cell phone cases, but I can't afford the high end one (not yet!). I saw something called a Glitz it Up on eBay - I have a picture of the page but don't know if it is okay to post it (can you say paranoia?!?). It uses vacuum to pick the stone up and heat to apply the stone to the surface. The price is right if it really works. Anyone ever heard of or used this device? Thanks!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that I was the first user of the Glitz Up applicator in the US. I was talking with the manufacturer from Germany but after getting my first unit, decided that I did not want to import the numbers they wanted at the price they wanted!...I think a couple of vendor started around the first of the year and they are selling in the plus/minus 100 dollar range.

The unit does work, but you have to be careful in use. The applicator is in essence sodering iron with a vacuum unite. It works very much like the ultra sound unit except the glue is melted by the heat on the tip of the applicator. The shaft of the unit is HOT so got to keep fingers off it.. It comes with three tips to accomodate the different stone sized. and since the shaft/tip is very hot you have to be careful and not let the tip on the garment/substrate as it can burn..I have applied stones to tennis shoes, hand bags, dog collars etc... works pretty good for small production...would be a pain to do a full transfer.


----------

